#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Αγορά νέων οθονών για CAD

## SMBD

---

----------


## Barracuda

Όταν έψαχνα για οθόνη έπεφτα συχνα σε κατι forum σε αυτες:HP2475 και DELL U2410. Υποτίθεται είναι αρκετά φθηνές για αυτά που προσφέρουν. Δεν έχω δει καμία από κοντά.

----------


## kazarch

Πρόσφατα παράγγειλα την Samsung SM-F2380 TFT-MONITOR 23'. Είναι μια οθόνη καθαρά για επαγγελματικές εφαρμογές.

Δεν την έχω παραλάβει ακόμη για να παραθέσω προσωπικές εντυπώσεις.

Παρ΄ ολα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά της είναι πολύ αξιόλογα για την τιμή της. Έχει πολύ υψηλό λόγο αντίθεσης, μεγάλες γωνίες θέασης 
και ρυθμιζόμενο ύψος. Γνωστό περιοδικό πληροφορικής την κατατάσσει ένα σκαλί κάτω απο τις Eizo.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θες ποιότητα στο χρώμα δε θα πάρεις οθόνη με πάνελ ΤΝ.
Αν λοιπόν σχεδιάζεις στο CAD γραμμές και όχι φωτορεαλιστικά τότε μπορείς να αγοράσεις μια ΤΝ με πολύ χαμηλότερη τιμή.

----------


## sundance

Χαρακτηριστικά σημαντικά για την επιλογή.

1. μέγεθος panel
2. ανάλυση panel

κάποιοι συνδυασμοί των άνω χαρακτηριστικών, καθιστούν δύσκολη και δυσμενή την ενασχόληση με cad εφαρμογές (24'' με 1920x1080 είναι επίπονες, 30'' με 2560x1600 επίσης-αυτό ειναι υποκειμενικό-καλύτερα να τις δει κάποιος από κοντά-οι 30αρες εχουν προβλημα διοτι το dot pitch ειναι 0,25 στα 2560x1600 σε σχεση με το 0,303 των 27'' στα 1920x1200, με αποτελεσμα τα γραμματα κλπ να ειναι πολυ μικρα. Έτσι για να ειναι ευαναγνωστα θα πρεπει να εισαι κοντα στην οθονη κατι που ερχεται σε αντιδιαστολη με την απαιτηση να εισαι μακρια λογω του μεγαλου μεγεθους του panel.) Για το δικό μου μάτι, 27'' με 1920x1080 είναι η ιδανική επιλογή.

3. είδος panel
Όσοι ασχολούνται με εφαρμογές απαιτητικές στην ρεαλιστική χρωματική απόδοση και δη με φωτορεαλισμό, πάνε μόνο σε pva και  sips







Τα δεδομένα προέρχονται από το μάθημα *«Liquid Crystal Device Physics» που διδάσκεται στο School of Optics, UCF (http://lcd.creol.ucf.edu) από τον καθηγητή Shin-Tson Wu.*



H κλίμακα στο σχέδιο είναι από 0-4. Το 0 είναι στο κέντρο της "αραχνοειδής παράστασης" ενώ το 4 στην άκρη του κάθε άξονα.

Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν�..

*S-iPS*= τύπος panel, Super - InPlane Switching 

*TN*= τύπος panel, Twisted Nematic

*PVA/MVA*= τύπος panel, Patterned Vertical Alignment

*ASV*= τύπος panel, Sharp's Axial Symmetric View

*VA*= είναι η γωνία θέασης (view angle) κατά την οποία η σχέση αντίθεσης (contrast ratio) είναι μεγαλύτερη από 10 (στους δύο άξονες: οριζόντια και κάθετα). Παρουσιάζεται να είναι μικρότερη στις ΤΝ οθόνες και ταυτόσημη (μικρές διαφορές) στις υπόλοιπες.

*RT*= ο χρόνος απόκρισης (response time) των υγρών κρυστάλλων να μεταβούν από το μαύρο στο άσπρο (Rise Time) και από το άσπρο στο μαύρο (Decay Time/Fall Tiem). Την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά παρουσιάζουν οι ΤΝ οθόνες με χειρότερη εκείνη των MVA/PVA & ASV οθονών. Ενδιάμεση κατάσταση παρουσιάζουν οι S-IPS.

*CO*= η αντίθεση (contrast), όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο τις μεγαλύτερες τιμές δίνουν οι ASV, MVA/PVA ενώ τις μικρότερες οι ΤΝ & S-iPS 

*TR*= Trasnmittance

*IP*= Παραμονή εικόνας (image persistence), εννοεί τη τάση της οθόνης να καθυστερεί την αλλαγή της εικόνας σε μια αλληλουχία εικόνων (μάλλον το gosting που αναφέρετε πάρα πολλοί εδώ). Αισθητά καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στις S-iPS οθόνες με όλες τις υπόλοιπες (MVA/PVA, TN, ASV) να βρίσκονται στα ίδια επίπεδα.

*CS*= η χρωματική πτώση ανάλογα με την γωνία θέασης (color shift on view angle). Καλύτερες τιμές δίνουν οι TN & MVA/MPV με μικρή διαφορά να ακολουθούν οι S-iPS και οι ASV.

*GS*= η χρωματική πτώση στην κλίμακα του γκρι (color shift on gray scale). Καλύτερες τιμές δίνουν οι S-iPS με μικρή διαφορά να ακολουθούν οι TN, MVA/MPV & ASV.

*UN*= η ομοιογένεια (Uniformity) της φωτεινότητας σε διάφορες περιοχές της οθόνης. 

Λοιπόν μελετήστε το και βγάλτε τα δικά σας συμπεράσματα!



----------------------------------------------------------------------



VA (γωνία θέασης) = όσο μεγαλύτερη τιμή τόσο το καλύτερο

RT (χρόνος απόκρισης) = όσο μικρότερος τόσο καλύτερος

CO (αντίθεση) = όσο μεγαλύτερη τιμή τόσο το καλύτερο 

TR (Trasnmittance) = δεν γνωρίζω, διότι δεν κατανοώ τον όρο

IP (παραμονή εικόνας) = όσο μικρότερη τιμή τόσο το καλύτερο.

CS (χρωματική πτώση ανάλογα με τη γωνία θέασης) = όσο μικρότερη τιμή τόσο το καλύτερο.

GS (χρωματική πτώση στην κλίμακα του γκρι) = όσο μικρότερη τιμή τόσο το καλύτερο

UN (η ομοιογένεια της φωτεινότητας σε διάφορες περιοχές της οθόνης) = όσο μεγαλύτερη η τιμή τόσο το καλύτερο




*ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ=* Ο χρόνος απόκρισης (response time) δεν είναι συγκρίσιμος μεταξύ διαφορετικών τύπων οθόνης. 
 Έτσι ενώ οι ΤΝ είναι οι ταχύτερες και ακολουθούν οι S-iPS και πιο πίσω οι MVA/PVA & ASV, οι απόλυτες τιμές τους δεν είναι συγκρίσιμες. 
 Δηλαδή δύο οθόνες διαφορετικού τύπου με χρόνο απόκρισης 25msec δεν συμπεριφέρονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο (παράδειγμα οι S-IPS με 25msec είναι σαφώς γρηγορότερες από 25άρες MVA/PVA)
 Επίσης ο χρόνος απόκρισης (typical) σε μια S-iPS είναι το άθροισμα του χρόνου απόκρισης από το άσπρο στο μαύρο και του μαύρου σε άσπρο (13+12=25msec)

----------

kobaksev, mred-akias, Samdreamth, Xάρης

----------

